# Damage to club face on new irons (strike marks)



## mikee66 (Mar 9, 2013)

I know this is probably silly and you'll all say "that's what they are for" but I had my first round today with my brand new Ping G25's and when I was cleaning them I noticed my 7 iron (my go to club) has marks on the face now after hitting the ball.

So is this normal and should I expect marks etc? It's only because they are my first set of brand new clubs and I obviously want to keep them as pristine as possible.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2013)

Not silly at all as I'm the same but yes it is inevitable to get marks on the face. I had an episode of toe strikes with mine and they still bear the scars!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't let I bother you. It's going to happen.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2013)

a few strike marks, dings from bag clatter, its going to happen. think of them as battle scars


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 9, 2013)

Use iron covers when not using ( dry ) and sadly the soles and faces will mark

My forged Mizunos are still looking new but i use covers  while in the bag

Dirt on the ball etc will mark the club face, divots will scratch the soles


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 9, 2013)

if you post pics then someone should be able to tell you if the marks are normal.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2013)

If you are marking ping g25s, made out of the hardest metal known to man, what are you hitting with them?


----------



## Wayman (Mar 9, 2013)

have you been to the range and used the balls there?


----------



## mikee66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the comments folks.

I've not used this club at the range I used it for one round today. It was a little muddy at the course though.

Here's a couple of pics


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 9, 2013)

Well the sweet spot is immaculate...


----------



## beggsy (Mar 9, 2013)

At least the sweet spot is still brand new


----------



## mikee66 (Mar 9, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Well the sweet spot is immaculate...

Click to expand...

Not really helping 

only played 7 rounds mate lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 9, 2013)

It's normal to get marks on things when hitting them into other things. 

Try nutting a wall, you'll always get a mark on your head, sometimes worse.

Just MTFU and crack on mate.

P.s - I was going to comment on the sweet spot being perfect but...I've been beaten to that, hope the recovery shot after that one was a bit cleaner.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 9, 2013)

those marks don't look like they are physical scratches or dents, they look like marks that will come off!


----------



## mikee66 (Mar 9, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			It's normal to get marks on things when hitting them into other things. 

Try nutting a wall, you'll always get a mark on your head, sometimes worse.

Just MTFU and crack on mate.

P.s - I was going to comment on the sweet spot being perfect but...I've been beaten to that, hope the recovery shot after that one was a bit cleaner.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I just wanted folks thoughts cos as I said they are brand new and I like to keep things mint


----------



## mikee66 (Mar 9, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			those marks don't look like they are physical scratches or dents, they look like marks that will come off!
		
Click to expand...

They aren't dents mate but they are def scratches.


----------



## lyden (Mar 9, 2013)

I was comparing my Titleist 913 d2 (black face) to the local pros, he'd had his 3 months longer and looked immaculate and mine is scratched to death. Needless to say he cleans his ball before teeing it up and I hit any old ball I can get my hands on. It still performs the same task, his just has a better resale value.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 9, 2013)

i was gutted after my first round when i last bought new clubs, i thought they would stay mint for atleast a few months.

i had the g20 irons from new, i think the ping irons in particular show more battle scars as they are a powder coated type of finish compared to a chrome effect finish, ie not smooth.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes this is the norm for irons especially darker ones like my Burners which are covered in marks. The only way you can help prevent it is make sure your ball is perfectly clean on every shot which is a pain in the ass in this weather. Speaking of weather god it was crap today and I really did not enjoy it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2013)

It will happen and as long as performance isn't impaired enjoy the clubs which are really nice to hit.


----------



## Simbo (Mar 9, 2013)

Go and have aa look at my thread on this subject


----------



## Birchy (Mar 9, 2013)

Ive got Ping G20 and them scuffs are pretty normal. Even though they are pretty indestructable!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 9, 2013)

I never consider resale value, I always buy clubs with the expectation to play them until they fall apart.

I like seeing my clubs both shiny and battle worn. If you don't want to scratch them don't play golf with them!


----------



## mikee66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks guys I feel somewhat better now


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd be happy to get away with that little amount of damage with my goto club after one round as mine gets hammered, normally out of the trees to get back on the fairway.


----------



## mab (Mar 10, 2013)

Wear on your irons can look great... if you're a good ball striker.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you make sure your ball is clean you will get less marking.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like grit on a dirty ball and you are hitting them off the toe slightly

Sadly they are scratched and i feel your pain as i too like to keep my irons looking as new as possible for as long as i can

Forged irons can be damaged easier ( yours are cast ) in particular back of iron from clatter which is a shame as headcovers will stop this.


----------

